# Coyote Sightings



## yungbuck616 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have personally seen 2 in calhoun county with a lot of sightings by others.Out rabbit hunting last year we hit the rabbit distress call by a torn up raccoon and to our surprise a yote came running in behind us and was about 10yds from us.We shot prolly about 5 times and hit it but had bird shot cause we was hunting rabbit..Needless to say I followed the blood for about 2 miles thru thick brush and he was no where to be found..Still looking for him this year but no tracks even on the property this year.


----------



## huntmaster69 (Dec 14, 2005)

My parents who live in north warren have seen a fox in their backyard on more than several occasions


----------

